# New Collector



## Benny77 (May 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently started collecting watches and would like to run a couple of my first purchases by you. I don't really know too much about watches in general but hopefully with the help of more in the know collectors I will begin to learn what to look out for and what to avoid. To be honest I'm not too fussed if I have overpaid or bought something which is rubbish, it's all part of the learning process and I do like them so I guess it doesn't really matter.

This is my first, which I'm struggling to find any info on at all. I picked it up for Â£13 and it seems a nice watch in general. Swiss Made with Incabloc Impermeable on the front face, not sure of age.



















The second is a Bermi Seaflower which cost me Â£16, 15 rubis which I'll guess is jewels, Master DeLux on the face and a crest on the back with mod 1960 underneath, is this the year of manufacture?



















So what's everyones thoughts? Have I dug up a gem or should I just quit now. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Both nice finds those Benny, the Bermi in particular is a lovely looking watch!

These both likely date to the 1950's or 60's at a glance.

Back then there were literally hundreds of Swiss watchmakers turning out similar pieces to this - nicely jewelled mechanical movements in various styles.

Then in the 1970's the 'quartz revolution' happened. New battery watches were cheap (ish) accurate and easy to maintain. They killed the Swiss industry and maybe 90% of the small watchhouses went to the wall as they could no longer compete at the highest level, - so either went bankrupt or were swallowed up by bigger companies - ones who could afford to develop quartz technology (Longines bought out several for example).

Because of that, there are hundreds of watches like yours around with very little information available. Good looking watches, but not traceable as the companies often don't exist any longer.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^Exactly what Kev said!

Just because you don't recognise the name doesn't mean it's worthless. These watches look to be a very good pick-up and a great way to find out if you like vintage pieces. If you find you so, then you can always move on to the "bigger" names. :buba:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Like Kev and Avo have said. I collect all types but manual wind 1950/60 watches were from a unique time we wonâ€™t see again. I would be happy with them in my collection.


----------



## Benny77 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your responses all. As I'm not in this to make any money, just for enjoyment your comments fill me with confidence that at least I've started on the right foot. I think I'll just keep looking and buy what attracts me.


----------

